# I wonder if ADAC would have covered this/



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I have to admire their sense of adventure!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-14998701

Malcolm


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope someone will take som pics.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I hope they have a blog somewhere!


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Addie said:


> I hope they have a blog somewhere!


http://www.treadtheworld.com/


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

A little more 'flesh' to the story:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...mazon-crash-rescued-relatives-Eastbourne.html

tony


----------



## denisl (Mar 16, 2011)

I wondered what type of vehicle they would have chosen - good choice!


----------

